# Game Thread: Memphis Grizzlies @ Phoenix Suns



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* Memphis Grizzlies * *(26-21) *​

*PG * *C. Atkins * - *SG* *E. Jones* -* SF* *S. Battier * - *PF* *P. Gasol* - *C* *L. Wright*


*
Grizzlies Individual Stats* 




 * @*















*Phoenix Suns** (31-17)*



*PG * *S. Nash* - *SG* *R. Bell* -* SF* *S. Marion* - *PF* *B. Diaw* - *C* *K. Thomas*



*Suns Individual Stats*​


*Weds, Feb 8th - 9PM ET/8PM PT - U.S. Airways Center - Phoenix, AZ​ *






* Suns Team Stats* 

*Pts Reb Ast * 
*Phoenix* - *106.7 42.4 26.9 * 
*Opponents*- *100.7 46.5 17.5 
*
*Statistical Leaders*
*Scoring* *S. Marion 21.3* 
* Rebounds* *S. Marion 11.9* 
*Assists * *S. Nash 11.1 * 
*FG%* *S. Marion 51.0 * 
*FT%* *S.Nash 92.8 * 
*3PT% * *R. Bell  43.5* 
*Blocks* *S. Marion 1.9 * 
*Steals* *S. Marion 2.0 * 







*Grizzlies Team Stats  * 

* Pts Reb Ast * 
* Memphis* *89.8 39.0 19.3 * 
* Opponents* *87.4 41.7 19.1 *

*Statistical Leaders*
*Scoring** P. Gasol 19.6 * 
*Rebounds* *P. Gasol* *9.2 * 
* Assists * *P. Gasol 4.3 * 
*FG%* *S. Battier 50.4 * 
* FT%* *M. Miller * *78.4*
*3PT%* *T. Hudson 39.8 * 
*Blocks* *P. Gasol 2.0 * 
*Steals* *E. Jones  1.8*​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I saw we were down 13-5 early. Now I look and we're up 47-34 with 3 mins and change to go. We scored 25 pts to Grizz 13 in this 2nd qrter.

Marion has 18 pts 6 rebs, 2 ast, in first half so far.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Cmooooon Suns... Hold on... Don't let that 18 point lead at halftime go to waste!!!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns win.


I hope they play like this against the Kings.


Kings shouldn't be much a challenge if the Suns catch fire like they did tonight.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

GOD! That felt good! No one is more vindicated by this win than me.

Refs + Raja Bell = witchhunt. Need I say more?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

108-102? cutting it close.


and yeah I understand why you're so happy sunsaz, you used to live there. I bet you heard a lot of **** too which is why you love it. Just bring up last yrs playoff series too and their history of first rd exits, if they say anything that is. Should make em shut up.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

SunsFan57 said:


> Suns win.
> 
> 
> I hope they play like this against the Kings.
> ...


We really stunk up the place the last time we played them... We better come out with some fire and swagger early on, as well as keeping the intensity up, to really take that game.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Who doesn't love our bench? 48 points by our guys JJones, Barbosa and House on fire. One big guy away from winning that championship. Ah too bad we got him. Get back soon Amare.


----------

